# Goodbye Amy



## daydreamer4186 (Oct 4, 2007)

My poor little Amy died tonight in my hands. I don't know what happened. She never showed any signs of being sick or anything. I came home to find my baby hopping around as usual. All of a sudden she was hunched over in the corner and was breathing hard. In a matter of about 30 minutes, little Amy passed on as I held her in my hands. She was just a baby. Only about 6 weeks old. I cried for quite a while and I'm still a mess. I hope my baby Amy is in a better place now. May peace be with her. I love you Amy.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sorry...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear that. I just loss of one mine, he also passed in my arms, I think thats the hardess thing to watch and get over.  I hope you start feeling better soon, and yes, Amy is in a wonderful place now with lots a ratty friends to play with.


----------

